# Whizzer Schwinn Excelsior??



## Cyclone (May 30, 2019)

Hello Cabers!  Another conundrum!  I have a pretty dilapidated Whizzer that is confusing me.  It has an Excelsior badge, and I’m not sure of the year.  I can’t find anything about it in my Schwinn searches.  I was told that Schwinn manufactured Excelsior but again...I can’t seem to find the info.  What I would like to know is what year it is, and is it worth my time and money to bring it back to life.  Like I said, it’s pretty sorry to look at, but it keeps growing on me.  All information is greatl


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 30, 2019)

From what I see........................That would cost A LOT to  " Bring Back to Life " .   That has some SERIOUS issues.     I'm SURE you would have more into it than it would be worth after it was Re- Done .    It does cost quite a bit when working to salvage a decaying machine like that .  Yes Schwinn made bikes that were badged "Excelsior" .    Search Excelsior on the search bar Here , on the Cabe ...................you'll find the info your looking for .    A serial number would really help.   There are a lot of whizzers out there.     Read up on 'em and learn all you can .  They did have a few different motor types .   Education is KEY      J.M.H.O.


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2019)

The bike is a post war Schwinn B6 model. Serial number should be on the left rear drop out above the axle nut if it's a 52 or later or under the crank if it's a 46-51 model. 
Looks like it would take to much work, time and money to bring that one back IMO.


----------



## Cyclone (May 31, 2019)

I will post a photo of the serial number.  I thank you both for your assistance.  Maybe I will just part it out.  A donorcycle...


----------



## bike (May 31, 2019)

wall hanger!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 31, 2019)

Good  features but abused. Parts  bike?


----------



## Chiptosser (May 31, 2019)

Do you have any pictures of the other side of the engine and bike?


----------



## Vincer (May 31, 2019)

I would keep it as is. Would make an interesting wall hanger/conversation piece.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2019)

looks like it WAS a 600-700 rollerbearing mill. 
get out the pb or kroil and soak her up and dismantle to see what you have saveable.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 3, 2019)

Rusto rusto wow


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 3, 2019)

Was a red Phantom with a Whizzer kit popped on...wow...
sat out !


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Was a red Phantom with a Whizzer kit popped on...wow...
> sat out !




That piece makes me want to cry. Sat out so long the termites destroyed it.


----------

